# ACR card required to open Philippine bank account



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Lunkan,

I lived there for over a year. some banks required you to have an ACR card to open an account with them. I had an ACR card with a tourist visa, and it was no problem having an account with BDO, but they did want to see my ACR card before opening an account with them in Tagum city.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art, 3 different BDO banks in Manila would not let me open an account with an ACR a 12 month lease on a condo, passport and multiple other ID's. For me it was a [email protected] fight to open an account but the topic is about visas and extensions not bank accounts.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This is an important topic so I moved a few of the comments here. The ACR card has evolved over the years, they now are color coded and marked as either Tourist, Permanent Resident, Student ect... And the banks sure have become more experienced in Immigration even though it's not what they should be doing. 

So IAW this chart the Tourist ACR card will be "White".


*Visa Category**Assigned Color*
Permanent Resident
Light Yellow
Native-Born
Bronze
Special Non-Immigrant
Dark Purple
Worker
Blue
Probationary Resident
Light Purple
Voluntary Registrant
Red
Tourist
White
Student
Aqua Blue
Treaty Trader
Gray
Gratis
Green
Link to Philippine Bureau of Immigration ACR I-Card frequently asked questions: PBI ACR Card


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> hey Lunkan,
> 
> I lived there for over a year. some banks required you to have an ACR card to open an account with them.


 Why did you write that to me?? I have said same as you said now


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey bigpearl

*ACR card required to open Philippine bank account*

that is the heading for this topic. 

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Lunkan said:


> Why did you write that to me?? I have said same as you said now


I don't know. maybe a mistake. Shoot me for being wrong. hahahhah

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> hey bigpearl
> 
> *ACR card required to open Philippine bank account*
> 
> ...


Only because our moderator created a new thread you are now on topic. You posted this in visas.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If one has an SRRV card, no need for ACR card.


----------

